# What colour horse is this?



## FalineDear (Nov 17, 2012)

He's a Kentucky Saddle Horse gelding, and he's got no dorsal stripe. 
Friday Oct. 20 022 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
I've heard champagne, palomino and buckskin.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

It's hard for me to see on my phone but champagnes have pink skin with dark freckles. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I will guess dun. maybe with something else


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

He doesn't have leg stripes or dorsal so no on dun.

I'm voting champagne


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Buckskin, maybe with silver but not sure of that part.


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

I'd call it a buckskin.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm on the Champagne wagon as well....


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry I should read better ha ha. maybe a buttermilk buckskin


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

What color are her eyes? Does she have any freckles around her muzzle? I'd guess buckskin from that photo, but I wouldn't rule out amber champagne, either


----------



## FalineDear (Nov 17, 2012)

His eyes are a yellow-ish green. No black spots around his muzzle.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Green eyes gave it away....champagne.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowboy Ringo (Sep 17, 2012)

Champagne.

I love KY saddle horses, even have one my self.
As stated above the green eyes are a dead give away.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

*EDIT:* I just saw the part abou his eyes, no doubt he's a champagne, I thought he was a buckskin at first. 
Here's a great link: http://www.ichregistry.com/identification.htm


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Vote for amber champagne especially if his eyes are the colour you say!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

